
Consumers Are Choosing Simpler Electronic Gadgets - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/21/business/21ping.html?ref=technology
======
iamdave
You mean, an incredibly innovative user/device interface isn't the reason for
people buying the Wii? It was price and simplicity, not taking the interaction
aspect of video gaming and turning it on it's head with a completely new
experience that attracted people to the Wii?

I'm shocked.

Newsflash: video gamers are pretty keen people (you said so yourself right
here[<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/21/business/21shelf.html>]), and it feels
like a slap in the face to talk about how quick witted the generation raised
on the internet and face paced video games are, only to turn around and say
"they prefer something simple versus something capable of more power". For the
record, gamers cherish a power, they cherish a machine that pulls them into a
world so realistic they may as well be looking out the window.

The same principle goes for the Flip. It's innovation that drives us crazy.
Trust me, I know. I'm part of the generation you're talking about.

~~~
aardvarkious
One of the key reasons that the wii and the Flip are so successful is because
they appeal to other generations than the tech savvy ones.

